# Hows the ginseng hunting?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I was just wondering how the ginseng hunting is going.I have been out once so far and i have found 15 thumb sized roots hope to find alot more of them 
GOOD LUCK too all


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

??????? what is ginsine ive herd of it but very little


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have never tried it. I know some guys who usually do well though, they make some extra cash that way.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

We have about a 1 pound that took us about one year to get.We have found some spots back home in WVA. That have been doing vary well the last few years.Hope to have 5LBS by the end of the year.We have a few pounds from a few years ago.


----------



## diesel (Mar 27, 2006)

how far north in ohio is ginseng? just wondering if it can be found in the local woods like morrels.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im just curious, not interested at all....got enough "hobbies"....but who buys this stuff from you guys? or do some sang hunters actually use this stuff themselves?

p.s. some tiny tiny hens are starting to make themselves known.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I take mine to a guy in Barnsville.Hope this helps.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i was just curious. thanks though.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> ??????? what is ginsine ive herd of it but very little


Ginseng is highly prized as an adaptogen (a product that does no harm, but increases the body's resistance to stress).

its more or less the proverbial


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think fur buyers also deal in Ginseng and buy it by the pound, I have heard that it is going for around $350.00 per pound, but I am probably way off. Yes it grows in North West Ohio but I am not sure on where to look, creek bottoms, woods or fence rows. I have looked up what it looks like and you should also. Just search Ginseng on the web.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginseng 

wikipedia has EVERYTHING lol


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

It is requlated.
See page 34 of the Ohio Hunting Regulations

Also:
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Resources/Ginseng/ginseng.htm


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

This sang season is a hard season for the pickers and buyers. At the beginning of the season local buyers could not sell roots less than ten years old over seas. Diggers could dig plants as young as 5 years old but unless they were 10 years old the buyers would not give top dollar for them. But I got a email from one of the buyers I know a few days ago. The email said that now buyers could sell 5 year old roots over seas. One thing to keep in mind as you dig. Keep the root and stem intact. If you do not have the growth rings on them you will not be able to sell that root. 
I do not dig it for sale any more but I do get a root or two for my personal use. If you want to make money at digging a root, dig yellow root. It is only going some where between $25-$35 a pound. But it is easy to find and there is tones of it. It also grows alot quicker than sang. Buy the way digging sang out of season or plants under 5 years will back you a big fine.


----------

